# Surprised to see how limited the Kobo device line is now (just 3 options)



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I haven't been paying attention to Kobo devices apparently. I was interested in getting a Mini, but those were discontinued about a year ago. And there are no tablets anymore (not that I was interested in one). I _was_ hoping to get a non-Kindle ePUB-friendly e-ink reader. I have no interest in the NOOK platform anymore (annoyingly, because I _wanted_ them to be competitive), so an inexpensive Kobo seemed a good solution. For me, though, $100 is not inexpensive, and that's the price of their cheapest model (Aura).

The Glo HD looks quite attractive, and the Aura H2O has been on my "wish list" since it first came out. But even a basic Kindle -- even discounted as it currently is -- would be a budgetary stretch for me these days, so the Glo HD and Aura H2O are beyond consideration for me.


----------



## booklover888

Kobo has 3 eink models, the same as Kindle. They announced some time ago that they weren't going to make tablets anymore. (Neither does BN, they just use Samsung Galaxy Tabs). Way too much competition worldwide with tablets.

When you do have the budget for an epub reader, I recommend the Glo HD. I got mine from the Canadian store, Chapters, and with the exchange rate, it cost me $119, including shipping. Good deal! And I love it. (I didn't get the official case, put mine in an extra Glo case I had on hand).


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

From what I saw, their decision to drop tablets was roughly six months ago...? Anyway, I haven't been paying attention, but it seems their Web team hasn't been paying much attention either. There are still enough tablet links on the site to make it look like they're still available, especially to someone who was already aware of them and had decided to get one (much the way I was aware of the Mini and was leaning toward getting one). It's confusing right now, and they've had ample time to make it less so. Ah, well, nobody's perfect.... Site issues like that wouldn't stop me from buying one of their devices, and the Glo HD is one I'll keep in mind for later.

If they're trying to emulate Amazon, I think they should have either kept the Mini and dropped the plain Aura (to provide more clear distinction between the options) or at least taken another $10-20 off the plain Aura price. At $100, an e-ink reader that doesn't have anything extra going for it seems high these days. I bought a low-end Kindle for $50 during the holidays (as a prize, not for myself); now the regular price is $80 but is often discounted to $60.

Both of my sons have the NOOK Galaxy tablets that they received for their birthdays. Nice little tablets from what I've seen, I'm just really disappointed with various business decisions by B&N/NOOK that diminish the value of that platform.


----------



## booklover888

They've revamped their web site, now only showing three models, the Aura, the Glo HD, and the Aura H2O. I was suprised not to see the Touch there. But they are supposed to be launching an updated Touch. I wonder why the delay.

I didn't look at their tablet pages (if any).

I'm sure the Nook Galaxy is a great tablet. My girls love their Nook HD tablets and use them every day. They use them more than the Fire HD 6 tablets. They have the Nook HD+ also, but I think they only grab that when a Nook HD runs out of charge. My older daughter (12) lets hers run down to nothing all the time, which is not good, I know. Eventually they will die, which is why I got them their Fires for Christmas. But they still use their Nooks the most.


----------

